# Rb25dett & rb26dett



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

ya i have a question i am working on designing a few custom cars and i was wondering if it was easy to swap the rb25dett into the 89-94 240sx and i was also wondering if the rb25 and rb26 were basically the same engine design jsut different internals, like could i put the 2.6L crank front the rb26 into the rb25s block and so one.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm under the ippression that yes you can swap in either to a 240, but neither is a straightforward swap and neither is cheap.


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

do you know about the engine things, like if the engines are the same or not??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they are both RB so I'm sure they are very similar, possibly like the honda B series motors, but I dont know much about them....


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

ok thank you, do u no anything about doing the right hand drive conversion??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please watch the topic area.... moving to 240SX area.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

avtunrguy78 said:


> ya i have a question i am working on designing a few custom cars and i was wondering if it was easy to swap the rb25dett into the 89-94 240sx and i was also wondering if the rb25 and rb26 were basically the same engine design jsut different internals, like could i put the 2.6L crank front the rb26 into the rb25s block and so one.


The RB25DET is gonna be a little easier than the RB26DETT swap because the RB25 came as a rwd car while the RB26 is awd. If you do put in the RB26 you will most likely have to change it to a single bigger turbo because of fitment issues. There is a company that make engine mounts so itll work but I dont remember who. All since the RB26 is awd you are gonna have to get the RB25 tranny. So it is very possible to put both engines in the 240. Check out www.night7racing.com They sell clips and stuff for the swap. I have heard the total for the engine swap if you do it yourself is approxiamately 5g. Oh yeah, Sports Compact Car did the swap a few months back with the RB25DET in a S14. So you could search for that too.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I'm going to have a field day  Americans and RB Engine do NOT mix.....



avtunrguy78 said:


> ya i have a question i am working on designing a few custom cars and i was wondering if it was easy to swap the rb25dett into the 89-94 240sx and i was also wondering if the rb25 and rb26 were basically the same engine design jsut different internals, like could i put the 2.6L crank front the rb26 into the rb25s block and so one.


Both engines can be swapped without too many issues, like Madballa said, the other thing you need to do the the RB26DETT to fit it into a full RWD configuration, is to use a R33 Gearbox, and a RB25/RB30 Sump. You'll also require custom oil pickups because the RB26DETT sump has diffrent pickup points. 

Other things required are a R32 crossmember for the engine mounting points, some minor relocationg of transmission mount points may be required (I've never worked on a LHD Nissan so I'm not sure) and If your car starts out with a automatic gearbox, you'll require a new tailshaft mount.

As far as the diffrences between the RB25 and RB26, the main diffrences (besides the extra 100cc and one less turbo) are in the heads, with the RB26 haveing solid valve lifters and larger inlet and exhaust ports (depending on which version of the RB26). Also the RB26 (later ones) have a diffrent inlet system....

I personally wouldn't bother useing a 2.6 litre crank in a RB25DET block, while I'm sure it would fit, I would double check to make sure the crank throw doesn't hit the edges of the block. What I'd rather do is to use a RB30E/ET block and crank, then fit a RB25DET/DE head. I'm currently doing this to my Holden VL Commodore (came with a RB30E stock). The only other mods after doing this besides fitting the twin cam head, are relocating the timeing belt tensioner, and fitting a larger timeing belt. This is done ALOT in Australia....



avtunrguy78 said:


> The RB25DET is gonna be a little easier than the RB26DETT swap because the RB25 came as a rwd car while the RB26 is awd. If you do put in the RB26 you will most likely have to change it to a single bigger turbo because of fitment issues. There is a company that make engine mounts so itll work but I dont remember who. All since the RB26 is awd you are gonna have to get the RB25 tranny. So it is very possible to put both engines in the 240. Check out www.night7racing.com They sell clips and stuff for the swap. I have heard the total for the engine swap if you do it yourself is approxiamately 5g. Oh yeah, Sports Compact Car did the swap a few months back with the RB25DET in a S14. So you could search for that too.


No too hard, rip the sump off, or weld the diff holes up and chuck on a R33 box' and off you go.....Oh and if you do buy a R33/VL turbo box make sure the layshaft bolt on 5th gear is done up tight....they come loose and 5th's do gear gets eaten....happens on GTR's aswell (which is the same box, just with a 4WD transfer case!)

BTW: RB25DETT's dont exist, just like RB30ESC's....but you can make one if your keen! I'll post up a pic of a twin turbo RB25DET in a VL Commodore (much better then a Nissan chassis)......

Also guys the turbo is not the be all and end all, theres one guy in Melbourne (he goes by the handel of warpspeed online) who threw the two turbos from his R33 GTR in the bin and put a whipple supercharger on......I did the same on my car


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Also the R33/GTR box is MUCH bigger then the smaller SR20/RB20 gearbox, you'll have to fabricate a custom gearbox crossmember.......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> I'm going to have a field day  Americans and RB Engine do NOT mix.....


RB motor's are almost like ufo's and aliens to most american nissan fanatics. We've all heard of one. Maybe even seen one. But no one will believe you if you have one. :showpics: 

'Sightings' are becoming more frequent anymore, but we still dont understand this phenomenon known as 'RB straight six turbo'. It's our excitement that creates the misunderstandings and down right stupidity at times. So to the men 'downundah'... bear with us :cheers: hahhaha


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> RB motor's are almost like ufo's and aliens to most american nissan fanatics. We've all heard of one. Maybe even seen one. But no one will believe you if you have one. :showpics:
> 
> 'Sightings' are becoming more frequent anymore, but we still dont understand this phenomenon known as 'RB straight six turbo'. It's our excitement that creates the misunderstandings and down right stupidity at times. So to the men 'downundah'... bear with us :cheers: hahhaha


Heheh we had them before/same time the Japenese had them (RB30E in late 1985)...oh well they were first designed under contract by Nissan for Holden (Holden is NOT owned by Nissan), not by Nissan for Nissan.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i hate you guys, you and your australia engines


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Americans and RB Engine do NOT mix.....


what opium said


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh welll they might own us in cars. we own them in swimming (sydney 2000 biotch!)


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

ok you are all talking about all this fabricatiing i am not really good with all that its kinda just a design. i dont know if i will evfer build it, and also i am only like 15 so i do no what you are really talking about all the fabricating stuff or how to do it. i wanna take the 89 to 94 240sx, put like 180 tails or something like that do a silvia s15 front end conversion do the engine swap twin turbo in depth performance lots of electronics air suspension chrome wheels. but ya i really wanted to take the rb25 engine, put rb26 heads put the 6 speed tranny, twin turbos and a stroker kit for the rb26 that puts it at 2.7 litres and plenty of performance parts any suggestions or good parts companys and stuff like that??? al suggestions welcome! i also forgot, the reason i want the rb motor is cuz i want lots of power and i like the 6 cylinder twin turbo set up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

avtunrguy78 said:


> ok you are all talking about all this fabricatiing i am not really good with all that its kinda just a design. i dont know if i will evfer build it, and also i am only like 15 so i do no what you are really talking about all the fabricating stuff or how to do it. i wanna take the 89 to 94 240sx, put like 180 tails or something like that do a silvia s15 front end conversion do the engine swap twin turbo in depth performance lots of electronics air suspension chrome wheels. but ya i really wanted to take the rb25 engine, put rb26 heads put the 6 speed tranny, twin turbos and a stroker kit for the rb26 that puts it at 2.7 litres and plenty of performance parts any suggestions or good parts companys and stuff like that??? al suggestions welcome! i also forgot, the reason i want the rb motor is cuz i want lots of power and i like the 6 cylinder twin turbo set up


Step 1: Win a multi-million dollar lottery

Step 2: Proceed as planned


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omfg.. its another 15 year old nub.. :rollseyes:



avtunrguy78 said:


> i wanna take the 89 to 94 240sx, put like 180 tails or something like that do a silvia s15 front end conversion do the engine swap twin turbo in depth performance lots of electronics air suspension chrome wheels.


- s15 front conversion: why do u want it? cause it looks cool?? ur gay
- the phrase "in depth performance" doesn't go w/ "air suspension" and "chrome wheels"
- give me some examples of these "electronics" you talk of
..nub..



avtunrgy78 said:


> but ya i really wanted to take the rb25 engine, put rb26 heads put the 6 speed tranny, twin turbos and a stroker kit for the rb26 that puts it at 2.7 litres and plenty of performance parts any suggestions or good parts companys and stuff like that??? al suggestions welcome! i also forgot, the reason i want the rb motor is cuz i want lots of power and i like the 6 cylinder twin turbo set up


you said you don't know much about fabricating stuff.. and now you're saying you want a TT rb25 w/ a rb26head and a 2.7liter stroker. ur a dufus. first of all, you're going to have to "fabricate" a exhaust manifold for two turbos to bolt onto. second of all, where are you gonna find a 6speed tranny for a rb25? if you take the rb26dett tranny, you're gonna have fun "fabricating" that to rwd. you can't even drive yet. how do you know that you like the power of 6cylinder TT? do some more research and come back after you hit puberty


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> omfg.. its another 15 year old nub.. :rollseyes:
> 
> 
> - s15 front conversion: why do u want it? cause it looks cool?? ur gay
> ...



ok here it goes for ther exhaust and twin turbos and fabricating the manifold, 1 reason y i chose the rb26 head i can use that manifold, and if i need to ill go to a single, i was wondering if you can get a 6 speed rwd tranny or if thewy make it, for the performance and chrome wheels and suspension, its because i like chrome, and being versitial, i like different styles of wheels, and i like being able to adjust the hieght of the car and all that other stuff, just because i like different things doesnt mean you have to like amke fun of me just becasue i think some of those things look cool, for the silvia fornt end conversion, its because i like being different, i like to stick out in the crowd, no i am not like a goth or one of those freeky people, i just like being myself with my own style, and just because its looks cool to someone but not to you doesnt automaticaly mean that its "gay" or "ricey" . for the driving, yes i can drive, i have my permit and i drive, but with a parent, and i drive my dads 6 cylinder engine alot, its not a twin turbo but i jsut like turbos because i can and its adds to the power. and jsut because i can bolt some parts together doesnt mean i am fabricating it, i am taking different things and putting them together its not that hard. and jsut because i am younger than you doesnt mean i am retarded i no a little bit about a lots of things, thats y i go to forums so i can try to learn more, because i like cars. quick comment the last time i ever used the word dufus was like when i was in second grade and that prob goes for alot of people to. ok and now for the final topic electronis, here are some examples if the electronic i want. AEM engine magement system Apexi air fuel controller apexi boost controller apexi rev/speed meter AEM ignition module MSD fuel pump booster G-net in car computer G-net engine monitering software and controller xplod amps, subs, and speakers LCD head unit cd/dvd changer HKS turbo timer and stuff like that, i hope i get my point across in the book that i have written and i also hope that u read the whole thing and u understand where i am coming from


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol don't mess with Vsp3c he is a buff 15 y/o and he will kick ur ass! RAWR! :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

your not younger than all of us. there are many 15 yo *cough*vsp3c*cough*. funny pictures. for all that money you spend on all your stuff you could buy an R32 gtr for under 30k.


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol don't mess with Vsp3c he is a buff 15 y/o and he will kick ur ass! RAWR! :fluffy:



wait vsp3c is 15???? not really ud be amazed


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol don't mess with Vsp3c he is a buff 15 y/o and he will kick ur ass! RAWR! :fluffy:


"RAWR"??? WTF???







you ****! hahahahaha


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> your not younger than all of us. there are many 15 yo *cough*vsp3c*cough*. funny pictures. for all that money you spend on all your stuff you could buy an R32 gtr for under 30k.


 so let me get this straight vsp3c is 15 to and he is trying to go off on me about how i cant drive and how he knows everything and shit like that, if he is 15 he is at the same level with driving, and i no but i want a tuned car for one and my parents wouldnt let me import a car and plus insurance would be hella expensive. wow vsp2c is really retarded if all this is true

another quick question whats "nub" mean and or stand for??? ive never heard it b4


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

avtunrguy78 said:


> so let me get this straight vsp3c is 15 to and he is trying to go off on me about how i cant drive and how he knows everything and shit like that,



hahah yeah! isn't it great  He does it all the time. It's hilarious. Jeong PWNS :newbie: 's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can buy one used thats already in the US. 
nub= :newbie: = more likely than not, an idiot

and vsp3cs know more about this shit than 95% of the other people on this forum


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

:idhitit:


OPIUM said:


> hahah yeah! isn't it great  He does it all the time. It's hilarious. Jeong PWNS :newbie: 's


 wow he is retarded does anyoine actually like him or should we all go over to his house and whoop his ass???? he is really pissing me off saying i am 15 omfg another one when he is 15 to. and jsut because i like doing things my way he is gotta be all "thats gay and u cant do that, and u can put those to things together, i am the car god and i am all mighty and all powerful, hear me roar, meow!!!!!! real roar of a pussy :dumbass: " :woowoo: score 200 points for me wow i feel mean today

even if he does know more, i still know alot to, and also jsut becasue he knows alot, deosnt mean he knows whats hot and whats not, like what he says looks gay is gay eveyone sees things differently. and just becasue he doesnt like it doesnt mean thats its gay or ricey. i hope he moves to a country like iraq useto be so he would dis on saddam and get shot in the streets lol i fell really mean today


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

weve had Sadaam hussien for months now. now were going to iraq into a us colony. Fuck bush


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> "RAWR"??? WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BOO?


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you can buy one used thats already in the US.
> nub= :newbie: = more likely than not, an idiot
> 
> and vsp3cs know more about this shit than 95% of the other people on this forum


 ya about the buying one already in the us i cant find any already here, i found 2 but they arent near where i live and ones a bank repo and the others a drift car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whats wrong with a bank repo and a drift car?

and dudue, dont start w/ the flaming. im giving you a fair warning. these guys live to flame peoplelike you.


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> whats wrong with a bank repo and a drift car?
> 
> and dudue, dont start w/ the flaming. im giving you a fair warning. these guys live to flame peoplelike you.


 lots of things they are screwed up and not streetlegal ok fill me in here
whats flame mean like whats flaming a person never heard this term either


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

flame=yell at, talk shit, completely fuck up

id watch out. the bank repo isnt street legal?


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> flame=yell at, talk shit, completely fuck up
> 
> id watch out. the bank repo isnt street legal?


no the drift car isnt street legal and the bank repo is screwed up because it is like all torn up 

i dont care if they yell at me or talk shit to me thats their fault cuz ill talk oit right back itsfair play and the worst they can do it type messages to me woo hoo thats scary, but thanx for the tip and they cant really fuck me up over the internet or through messages


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240 alone has made people leave the forum after one post.

and if your so set on the engine swap, just do an rb25det. the 26dett will cost too much and it wont be worth the money.


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> drift240 alone has made people leave the forum after one post.
> 
> and if your so set on the engine swap, just do an rb25det. the 26dett will cost too much and it wont be worth the money.


 ya well i wont leave the forum unless i get like kicked off by the administrator or w/e ya i no but i wanna build a custom engine a mix of both can u make the 89-94 240sx an AWD??? cuz i kinda wanna put the six speed on it because i like the extra gear, i also kinda want a twin turbo set up, just because, more power, and you can have to medium fast spooling turbos that will kick it at lower rpms and create more power than 1 big turbo that takes a while to spool up thus losing the power gains that you could have in the lower rpms


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

AWD=$$$$$. were talking over $15k after your done


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

avtunrguy78 said:


> i dont care if they yell at me or talk shit to me thats their fault cuz ill talk oit right back itsfair play and the worst they can do it type messages to me woo hoo thats scary, but thanx for the tip and they cant really fuck me up over the internet or through messages


I don't yell at people. I embarass them in ways they couldn't dream. I pride myself on being one of the more creative and f'd up ones on the forum. So yeah... wise not to start cause I haven't even started. But yeah, on your engine build up discussion I will call :bs: on you all day. Why? Because I want you to prove me wrong. Do it... please prove me wrong. And if you ever do prove me wrong, we can battle if you please. I don't mind. I already got a low 11 second form of transportation. Not to mention my build that I'm doing right now... Well when it comes in that is. Either way, I've already paid for mine. Yours is just all talk. I may be ghetto, but I'm still fast. So prove me wrong :showpics:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the 240 is your 11 sec car right? what engine in there?


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I don't yell at people. I embarass them in ways they couldn't dream. I pride myself on being one of the more creative and f'd up ones on the forum. So yeah... wise not to start cause I haven't even started. But yeah, on your engine build up discussion I will call :bs: on you all day. Why? Because I want you to prove me wrong. Do it... please prove me wrong. And if you ever do prove me wrong, we can battle if you please. I don't mind. I already got a low 11 second form of transportation. Not to mention my build that I'm doing right now... Well when it comes in that is. Either way, I've already paid for mine. Yours is just all talk. I may be ghetto, but I'm still fast. So prove me wrong :showpics:


ya ok i never doubted that when i get my car and all my stuff ill send u the info and the quarter mile time and all that and if u want we can race only problem, u prob dont live anywhere near me so that sux. :givebeer: ya and on ur signature thingy it says rhd conversion parts, is that all u need for the conversion??? and if so where can i get those items??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how much do you have to spend? that way we can tell you the best speed setup.

you have to find rhd components. either junk yard or private seller


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

come over to my house and i'll whoop ur ass.

everybody knows that all the dumb 15 yo's take ap calculus 3-4, ap bio, and ap physics, and is a varsity football letterman. 

yeah i'm 15 too and yeah i'm actually younger than you. age doesn't matter since i'm more mature than you are and know more than you do. yeah you got beat by somebody who's younger than you. stop crying and stop bitching. i started learning about 240's and SR's when i was 14. even back then i was smart enuff to know that chrome wheels w/ air suspension is GAY. but then hey, that's only mine and everybody else's opinion. do whatever you want to do w/ ur car and be called a ***..we don't care.

kevin : i never say "boo"
krollio : i still have A LOT to learn
david : what's wrong w/ "rawr"?? 
avtunrguy : dood.. u still in 7th grade english or what?? i can barely read what u wrote.. way too many run-on's..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

avtunrguy78 said:


> ya ok i never doubted that when i get my car and all my stuff ill send u the info and the quarter mile time and all that and if u want we can race only problem, u prob dont live anywhere near me so that sux. :givebeer: ya and on ur signature thingy it says rhd conversion parts, is that all u need for the conversion??? and if so where can i get those items??


check PM


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how much do you have to spend? that way we can tell you the best speed setup.
> 
> you have to find rhd components. either junk yard or private seller


well i dont think there are any rhd cars in any junk yards that i no of so if anyone finds anything and will get it and ship it to me for free let me no lol well its all depends on my job(s) i odnt have very much rioght now but this summer i planb to work like hella, and i plan to have to jobs, it wont be alot of money but i plan to do everything over like a span of time, a do all the engine stuff first or the exterior stuff first like that i am looking for a powerful engine setup for a resonable price


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:
 

> and is a varsity football letterman. .


hahaha.. bench warmer!


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> hahaha.. bench warmer!


and keeping it nice and toasty


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the 240 is your 11 sec car right? what engine in there?


if you call gixxers 240s sure


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry, i assumed he was talking about a car. *hangs head in shame*



vsp3c said:


> krollio : i still have A LOT to learn


 i know  oh, your directing at me, not talking about me. sorry

ap calc in 10th grade?(10th right?) thats pretty good.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

avtunrguy78 said:


> and keeping it nice and toasty


opium can joke but you can't. so stfu

edit : this is way OT and the thread's gonna be closed.. to answer your very frist question(s). yeah you can do them..(you can do anything w/ enuff money) but many ppl will think it's gay (like me) do whatever you want tho. i need to leave before chris yells at me. if you still wanna talk shiat, pm me


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> come over to my house and i'll whoop ur ass.
> 
> everybody knows that all the dumb 15 yo's take ap calculus 3-4, ap bio, and ap physics, and is a varsity football letterman.
> 
> ...



ok ur the gay one i whoop ur ass ok i am on varstity football to u little fucker
i started learning about cars when i was 13, and those tears were from me laughing so hard at u, u may think that shit is gay but in reality ur the gay one, i like my stuff my way, and the reason i write run ons is cuz i dont feel like wasting my time doing all that shit jsut so u can read it, if ur the smart one u should be able to understand it, plus i didnt limit my car knowledge to jsut on car and one car company i studied like every kind of car and its key features and so on so y dont u shut ur mouth and get ur moms cock outta ur ass and realize that ur a nothing, u think ur all that but ur not. jsut becasue i like chrome shit and air suspension doesnt mean i am gay it means i am like my style and i like to be versital and being able to adjust and control everything for different situtations. jsut because you cant afford real chrome rims doesnt automatically mean there gay ok so go fuck off. damn boy stick that in ur pipe and smoke it another 200 points in store for me i believe the scor is not me=400 you=the fatty zero


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the audi allroad has a variabe ride hight. don't know if its cool or not but hey


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> hahaha.. bench warmer!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you have some great pictures


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you have some great pictures


ok i am guessing me and vsp3c are getting along, i guess were just settled our fight and so its all cool now dont no y any of you would really care but jsut to let u no haver a hell of a day and take it from me dont try and swallow a porqupine amen!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nothing is wrong with RAWR! it pwns you!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

not tryin to say anything,but your always going to have somebody say they dont like it kid,but no matter what your gonna either have to get over it or be there little biotch.Example: a guy could put a high wing and some fake chrome cap wheels on and to him that could be the shit but to others they say "what a dumbass" i know because ive done it.so yea;do what you want...but just dont rumble wit Vsp3c cuz he's pretty much got you beat...most people dont ask about doing mixmatch because of the money issue and i play football and trust me you can not work and play football (unless your team sucks ass) because you wont even be able to stay eligible trust me its not an easy task even tho some people have more access to money then others you still gonna have to bust your ass if you want a RB swap especially with the one youve explained its not impossible..but however it is a waste of time and alot of money if you got the money good thats fantastic but i wouldnt consider it not even if it is over a span of time just go with what you can get and be happy...i did that;i started off with a 92 NSX that had been wrecked and i payed for it; shortly after i traded that in for my Maxima,saved up some more and got my 350Z and shortly ill have my R32 here n about 3 weeks. you can do whatever you want dont worry bout what others say just make sure its within sense; think about it b4 you post it...do your own search and think about how much its going to cost you. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up avtunrguy78 you want to start shit up then go ahead... ur messing with the wrong group though. we don't care wut you say, ur probably fat and all u do is jack off to MILF porn. you eat lard, probably a hamburger soaked in lard right now so that u can swallow it easier. oh yea did i mention you swallow? Vsp3c owns you and you need to remember that.

Jeong just send him roid pics scare him off for good 



> wow he is retarded does anyoine actually like him or should we all go over to his house and whoop his ass????


we all like him. no one likes you. pwned.



> i hope he moves to a country like iraq useto be so he would dis on saddam and get shot in the streets lol i fell really mean today





> weve had Sadaam hussien for months now. now were going to iraq into a us colony.


 pwned.



> even if he does know more, i still know alot to


judging from your first post, you kno nothing. AT ALL.



> ya and on ur signature thingy it says rhd conversion parts, is that all u need for the conversion??? and if so where can i get those items??


if you kno a lot. then how come u don't kno how to do a RHD conversion.



> keeping it nice and toasty


well done, i'm glad u kno how your mom keeps my equipment while u sleep. nice and toasty...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hey avtunrguy78 don't say i didnt warn you.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Woah! Comeon guys, I know the initial question sounds like someone has been reading too many car mags but cripes....

Why would you use a 2.7 liter crank? Go the 3 litre one...... :thumbup: 

An 1991 Alfa Romeo 75 has auto leveling suspension...... 

As always, people with no acess to this sort of car hardware, keep dreaming.....

STILL IF YOU DO A SEARCH FOR THESE TYPE OF QUESTIONS THIS GUY IS ASKING YOU WILL FIND NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! bah


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up avtunrguy78 you want to start shit up then go ahead... ur messing with the wrong group though. we don't care wut you say, ur probably fat and all u do is jack off to MILF porn. you eat lard, probably a hamburger soaked in lard right now so that u can swallow it easier. oh yea did i mention you swallow? Vsp3c owns you and you need to remember that.
> 
> Jeong just send him roid pics scare him off for good


that's where all of "ok i am guessing me and vsp3c are getting along" came from


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> RAWR!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and all u do is jack off to MILF porn.


WTF?? Do you forget what that acronym is all about?? Mom I'd like to fuck... Mom schmom. I know plenty of moms under 25 that still rock the tiiite ass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol... you and those damn pics! makes me mad RAWR!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude internet milf is fucking old people! its nasty they are actaully old and ugly =/ dude if ur 25 and u got a kid,ur not really a mother yet


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dude internet milf is fucking old people!


What's wrong with fucking old people? They need love too! Look at the satisfaction on her face from the hot beef injection she's getting on the wagon ride. Truth be told... that guy isn't wearing any pants


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg... thats so nasty lol...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

guys.. we're WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY OT now..


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> guys.. we're WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY OT now..


what OT mean?????????


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Overtime


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL  OT = off topic


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i think i lost IQ reading this. thanks alot you assholes. now im gonna go find me some MILF porn and make a mess.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well holy damn i missed a lot here. guess i need to quit working and quit spending time with my girl so i can sit online and post like every 4 minutes like the asshole that started this thread. whatever the fuck his name is. it doesnt matter. the fact is, the kid is gay as hell. S15 front end to be different? it's been done hundreds of times, that's why they now make kits for it. 180sx taillights conversion? they are the same, except they say "180sx" on them. unless you are talking the Type X version, which has also been done hundreds of times. air bags and chrome rims? really now, come on, get a fucking clue. no one buys an S13 or S14 to put that shit on it. if you want bags and dubs, buy a fucking honda. that's what they are for. you dont know shit kid. and leave Jeong alone, he'll rip on you allllll day long. he knows more then most people i know and i know a lot of people. you want to see who i hang out with? check out www.importfanatix.com and you'll see where i'm at. i'm not on there, but i most likely will be soon. you want to see a car, check the thread on here for 240sx owners pics. it says that in the title. links to my car is in my signature. now, you said you know a little about all cars, right? answer some questions for me if you're so smart. 1- what engine (engine code and description) came in the first gen integra? 2- why did the eagle talon and dodge stealth disappear after 1996? 3- name three different techniques that are used in drifting 4- what's the engine in the 2004 honda S2000? 5- what's the new version of the EVO that is coming out as a 2004 model? come on now, those are all pretty easy too. we'll see how much you know. dumb noob.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I call :bs: on this kid i say he isnt even 15


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> now, you said you know a little about all cars, right? answer some questions for me if you're so smart. 1- what engine (engine code and description) came in the first gen integra? 2- why did the eagle talon and dodge stealth disappear after 1996? 3- name three different techniques that are used in drifting 4- what's the engine in the 2004 honda S2000? 5- what's the new version of the EVO that is coming out as a 2004 model? come on now, those are all pretty easy too. we'll see how much you know. dumb noob.


OH OH ME ME I KNOW!!!
1. B16, duh!
2. Cause they suck, duh!
3. I havent watch Initial D in a while, lemme get back to you on that.
4. B16, duh!
5. EVO 9, duh!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> OH OH ME ME I KNOW!!!
> 1. B16, duh!
> 2. Cause they suck, duh!
> 3. I havent watch Initial D in a while, lemme get back to you on that.
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha....no no, really. i want to see if this kid knows of that. and as a hint towards him, all those answers are WRONG!


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> I call :bs: on this kid i say he isnt even 15


i am 15, and also i dont know every about the histroy of the cars i learn baisc installs and some in computer programming and some in more advanced installs, i am helping my older brother rebuild his engine and working with the AEM advanced engine magement software, figuring out what i can do with what, and how much power i can get form the unit so i can see if i want it or not, sorry i am not perfect like all of you guys, my mistake for coming here.

the integra was the b17 which was i think the first engine with DOHC vtec
because they were almost exact copies or the mits. eclipse and the 3000gt
i dont no the 3rd one cuz i dont follow drifting as much
the engine in the 2003 s2k was the F20b and in the 2004 since they messed with the 2004 some by changing the red line from 9000rp to 8200rpm and form 2.0L to 2.2L and changed the compression ratio from 110:1 to 11.1:1 and the kick in point of vtec was set lower and the 153ft/lbs of torque was bumper up to 163ft/lbs and the stroke was increased from 84.0mm to 90.7mm i dont remember what the coding was changed to but thats speil on the engine changes 
and i am guessing the evo 9 dont like evos that much 
there you have it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so basically you're admitting that you dont know shit? and by the way, if you were to do this whole swap, frankenstein BS that you talk about, the AEM EMS would be a poor choice. you should go with a complete stand-alone system. you also wouldnt have a need for half the other stuff you mentioned. now get a fucking clue and go away.


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> so basically you're admitting that you dont know shit? and by the way, if you were to do this whole swap, frankenstein BS that you talk about, the AEM EMS would be a poor choice. you should go with a complete stand-alone system. you also wouldnt have a need for half the other stuff you mentioned. now get a fucking clue and go away.


i am talking about the aem thing for my bros rebuild ok


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Avtun just dont make anymore responses to this post...im tryin to help you out the more post you make the more your going to get slammed


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why dont you answer my questions then? i dont think you know the answer to any one of them. you dont know a damn thing.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i see that you have met the last member of our little flaming trio  *cough*jordan*cough


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

you want me to answer your questions?


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> why dont you answer my questions then? i dont think you know the answer to any one of them. you dont know a damn thing.


here are the answers have fun with them
the integra was the b17 which was i think the first engine with DOHC vtec
because they were almost exact copies or the mits. eclipse and the 3000gt
i dont no the 3rd one cuz i dont follow drifting as much
the engine in the 2003 s2k was the F20b and in the 2004 since they messed with the 2004 some by changing the red line from 9000rp to 8200rpm and form 2.0L to 2.2L and changed the compression ratio from 110:1 to 11.1:1 and the kick in point of vtec was set lower and the 153ft/lbs of torque was bumper up to 163ft/lbs and the stroke was increased from 84.0mm to 90.7mm i dont remember what the coding was changed to but thats speil on the engine changes 
and i am guessing the evo 9 dont like evos that much 
there you have it


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i know how to do internet searches too!


----------



## avtunrguy78 (Jan 23, 2004)

megaseth said:


> i know how to do internet searches too!


that cool but i didnt do an internet i have articiles and spec sheets ok i knew most of it like the 2.2l and the 8200rpm and and the vtec kick in and the compression ratio so ya thats good for you that u can do internet searches youll be reciving a cookie in the mail for that one


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

big talk from a 15 y.o.

EDIT: ZC16....prolly cause they didnt sell that well when there were mitsu versions, that and eagle went out of business.....inertia, e-braking, and sidestepping the clutch....you got that one, but that was a given to anyone who reads magazines.....and the EVO 8 RS...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, you're both wrong on the first one, altho megaseth was much closer. the engine in the first gen teg was the D16z. it was basically a DOHC 1.6l engine. confused? i was too at first. all of the DOHC engine were B series, so why the different series? because it is basically the JDM ZC engine with a different compression ratio. 

and as far the talon and stealth go. chrysler and mitsubishi had a partnership for a while. mitsu messed up the head of an engine and wouldnt warranty it so chrysler got pissed and canceled their contract with mitsu. once the contract ended, so did the eagle talon and dodge stealth seeing as they were mitsubishi's cars/designs.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

D16Z, why thats proposterous!  i had a co-worker ricer who used to import D15C(?) maybe B, it was the 3stage vtec SOHC 1.5 engine. not a bad engine, but he blew three before getting a turbo kit on the 4th.

and the B17A was used in the 2nd gen GSRs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, it's a D16Z. i was confused as hell when i found this out. but they couldnt call it the ZC because they changed the compression ratio in the USDM cars to pass emissions.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

surprisngly this thread has lasted so long... wonder how long before the lock


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i thought the engine code for 1st gen was D16A o well..the code for the 04 S2000 F22C i think....Power,long slide and Ebrake drift.. im guessin the 04 lancer deal is Ralliart dont really pay attention to the Lancers.......same here i didnt think that this would go so long either especially in less then a week longest thread i been too since i been here


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why are we talking about hondas?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> why are we talking about hondas?


The only contender honda has is the S2000....But enough with hondas


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what about the nsx?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i forgot that one i forgot that acura was under honda whoops!..and the NSX...the RSX is not a bad one either


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

well acura is startin to become better then honda to me i mean i like alot more of acura's cars then i do honda's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol ur like talking to urself dude


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

for some reason it made since when i was doin that???.....


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

wow this is funny.

I like the obscure car questions. I thought that was fun, but they were too easy. Any 6 year old with dislexia could have found that stuff out. Lets get some real tuff questions and start a new thread. Like why was the 1996 eclipse Gst the bastard of all of them.

Or what car company came out with a 7-up edition vehicle?

What company had a limited bill cosby edition car.

What vehicle was recalled for having the rear seabelts screwed into the gas tank?

just some stupid questions


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

A.J. said:


> wow this is funny.
> 
> I like the obscure car questions. I thought that was fun, but they were too easy. Any 6 year old with dislexia could have found that stuff out. Lets get some real tuff questions and start a new thread. Like why was the 1996 eclipse Gst the bastard of all of them.
> 
> ...


you're gay. shut up.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no shit...we're just trying to get a point across... shut up this is a nissan forums, back to nissan's no wait. this is the 240sx section in nissan forums that means only reasonable 240sx questions. everythign else will be found in the sticky.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

what size bolt are the two strut bolts on the front wheel hub?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

boys, let's try to keep this thread on topic... if you have any other questions, start a new thread in the appropriate section.

edit:

just read the whole thread and OMG i feel dumber...

and I have the urge to say this...

Acura = Honda

Acura TL = Honda Inspire
Acura CL = Honda Sabre
Acura RSX = Honda Integra
Acura TSX = Honda Accord (EUDM)
Acura NSX = Honda NSX (not much difference there, just a different badge and the steering wheel sits on the other side of the car)
Acura MDX = Honda (have no clue, but it and the Honda Pilot share the same chassis and engine)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

either way, they are still hondas and this is still a 240sx section


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> either way, they are still hondas and this is still a 240sx section


 agreed... but i haven't been apart of this thread since the beginning and misinformation is misinformation


----------



## twistd logic (Jun 19, 2004)

avtunrguy78 said:


> ya i have a question i am working on designing a few custom cars and i was wondering if it was easy to swap the rb25dett into the 89-94 240sx and i was also wondering if the rb25 and rb26 were basically the same engine design jsut different internals, like could i put the 2.6L crank front the rb26 into the rb25s block and so one.


----------



## twistd logic (Jun 19, 2004)

i don't know if they are the same
i'm running a 25 turbo. what i wanna know is what plugs u guys would recommend


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes!! a 5month old thread revived!!! pm nizmodore for ur question


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wooooooooohoooooooooooo lets make a partty! :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this party sucks ass, im leaving


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

you my 15 y/o son, need to leave this forum because you sound stoopid. do you even know how to drive? drive a 5sp? check your engine oil level? or even put gas into a car? its best you just take your fairy tail dreams else where. your better off buying an integra and thrown some rims on it. twin turbo rb25 lol but god forbid fabricating.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ProjectKa-T said:


> you my 15 y/o son, need to leave this forum because you sound stoopid. do you even know how to drive? drive a 5sp? check your engine oil level? or even put gas into a car? its best you just take your fairy tail dreams else where. your better off buying an integra and thrown some rims on it. twin turbo rb25 lol but god forbid fabricating.


ahhhhhhhhh. thats funny finally some realizm. ive been working on sr's for almost 7 years and i would have more common sense to bother with an rb motor especially when it involves fabrication. realize that ideas are ideas and if you need to ask questions like that your better off not doing them.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

can you please stop reviving these epically old threads... there was a lot of inside jokes between those of us that used to frequent this section regularly... you're arguing with a 5 year old thread... and you're seriously questioning OUR intelligence...


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

B.O.B you need to keep your 2 cents in ur pocket because thats just plain uncalled for.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

BTW its been 5 years al bet he is driving a honda civic.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha... ooh... tough guy... haha

Ok, you keep arguing with out dated threads and I'll just sit back, point, and laugh... haha

Too funny. Thanks for the laugh to start my day


----------



## TablezZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it possible to put a RB25 engine into a 1986 s12 (200sx) hatchback? need to know asap. Would really like to do it but need to know if it will fit and etc.
thanks for the help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ProjectKa-T said:


> you my 15 y/o son, need to leave this forum because you sound stoopid. do you even know how to drive? drive a 5sp? check your engine oil level? or even put gas into a car? its best you just take your fairy tail dreams else where. your better off buying an integra and thrown some rims on it. twin turbo rb25 lol but god forbid fabricating.


Please do NOT bump up OLD threads!!! Instead start a new thread.

Thank you.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Speaking of bumping old threads....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Ah, the good ole days


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

240SXKOUKI said:


> the rb25dett and the 26 are both the same dimensions...but its hard to get them into a 240, really expensive too


they arent the same, and also what shows me you have a VERY big lack of RB engine knowledge is how you said rb25dett.... you do know they only came turbo as RB25DET... as in single turbo...

as for how hard they are to get into a 240... with the amount of times its been done its damn near plug in play... lol also they arent " really expensive "

they can be expensive, but thats usually when you are looking at the tomei genesis engine package(30k$+)... another thing to consider is peoiples seperate valuations of what "expensive" is i dont think 10k is that expensive when talking engines... considering you can spend over 100k on an engine


----------

